# Is it too soon to get a new puppy?



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi guys,

Our 6.5 month old seems like he is past all the teething issues and we're home and hosed.

So, I'm thinking I will surprise my wife with a second boy for Xmas. Or should I wait until he's one?

I am thinking male as we are not neutering our current boy and don't want any accidents should we get a female. 

Cheers


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

wait til he’s 2.
get a girl.
be careful.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Agree wait until 2 and not the same sex.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Our 6.5 month old seems like he is past all the teething issues and we're home and hosed.
> 
> ...


The last two sets I raised were in threes. It was quite an experience. The first set was two boys and a girl and the second set was two girls and one boy. I didn't see much difference in sex so you could swing either way.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Or could I just neuter him now and get a boy instead?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Perhaps a surgical implant would be more to your liking?


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Perhaps a surgical implant would be more to your liking?


What's that?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

They put a fake one in so it looks and feels the same.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Epic. Do they make these for humans also?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

let’s not


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Okay. Let's keep it serious guys.

I just want to know about a pup.


----------



## January (Sep 15, 2019)

Fodder said:


> let’s not


😂👍🏻


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> Okay. Let's keep it serious guys.
> 
> I just want to know about a pup.


bigger question, who’s the breeder with just a 2 week waiting list? .....willing to sell to a novice owner with a 6.5mo


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Fodder said:


> bigger question, who’s the breeder with just a 2 week waiting list?


My mate bred their dog with someone else's. Both working dogs, I think.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Adding a second pup now is not going to be twice the fun. There is plenty of info here on this forum about this


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

well, i’ll stick to my usual position regarding questions of getting two pups or same sexes...... if you have to ask, the answer is most likely no.


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> Okay. Let's keep it serious guys.
> 
> I just want to know about a pup.


Most are probably going to tell you to wait until your boy is older. That said, I brought my boy home at 8 weeks when my girl was only 8 months. They are just now 1 1/2 and one and I'm bringing another pup home in a few weeks. 

If you decide to add one at this age, be sure you've read up on littermate syndrome. They don't have to be actual littermates for this to be a problem. A lot of people think that if they get another puppy it will be a playmate for the older one and will be less work. Just the opposite is true. You will want to limit their together time and you have to work them on training separately. You want both dogs to stay focused on you and your wife instead of on each other. If they are left to play all day, you and your wife become more irrelevant because the most fun in their life is with each other. All good things and fun need to come from interaction with you.

As far as the amount of work goes, instead of 1+1=2, its more like 1+1=5, lol! If you are prepared for that and committed to the work, then go ahead and add the pup. If it's just an impulse to add another pup because who doesn't want another puppy, I'd wait. Also, if you and the Boss haven't talked about it and both committed to the extra work, I'd wait. Just my 2 cents.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Having a baby would be easier than a second german shepherd  You haven't experienced the german shepherd puberty / teenage phase yet.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Really!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Yep. IMHO, well, I'll qualify that with until you teach them to drive. I've taught our 5 to drive, the experience ruined me as a passenger.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

One year, my wedding anniversary gift was a lawn mower. I'm not into jewelry....


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Somehow I think the thread was intended for perhaps a touch of comedic relief and it blew over everyone's heads... maybe it's just me...


Comedy? What is that?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> Comedy? What is that?


Haha! I guess what should have been a thread of witty quips .... like: Why stop at one? Take two!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Haha! I guess what should have been a thread of witty quips .... like: Why stop at one? Take two!


Start a new one in the Pictures forum. You have a lot of good pictures.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> Start a new one in the Pictures forum. You have a lot of good pictures.


I didn't start this one. Just tried to nurse it along.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

You made a good choice to wait. 18 months between them minimum. 
I find 2 males fine, male and female better. Never two females.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Yeah, I'm de


Dunkirk said:


> One year, my wedding anniversary gift was a lawn mower. I'm not into jewelry....


My wife bought me a hose for Xmas one year. I was wrapped.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

WNGD said:


> You made a good choice to wait. 18 months between them minimum.
> I find 2 males fine, male and female better. Never two females.





MineAreWorkingline said:


> Somehow I think the thread was intended for perhaps a touch of comedic relief and it blew over everyone's heads... maybe it's just me...


Definitely not stupid enough to attempt all that. 😂


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> Yeah, I'm de
> 
> My wife bought me a hose for Xmas one year. I was wrapped.


If it was a nice hose, it’s worth it. I want a hose winder and no one will buy one for me.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> If it was a nice hose, it’s worth it. I want a hose winder and no one will buy one for me.


You could secret santa yourself..


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> If it was a nice hose, it’s worth it. I want a hose winder and no one will buy one for me.


Breed your dog with the neighbour's and make some easy cash that way.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> Breed your dog with the neighbour's and make some easy cash that way.
> View attachment 566935


That’s a lot of hose. The winder doesn’t work?


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> That’s a lot of hose. The winder doesn’t work?


No, he's too busy trying to wind you guys up 😂


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I have 3 of those winders at my place, didya get yours at ...Bunnings?


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Dunkirk said:


> I have 3 of those winders at my place, didya get yours at ...Bunnings?


Yep. Froff. Got meself a dollar snag too.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

What is a dollar snag? That must be a local term.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> What is a dollar snag? That must be a local term.


We have these things called sausage sizzles in NZ and Aussie. It's just a gas grill and people sell these crappy sausages (snags) in a slice of crappy bread with onions and tomato sauce for a dollar or two in locations like Bunnings or Mitre 10 (hardware stores) to support certain causes.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Oh. They sound good. I thought maybe it was a device to grab dollar bills when people walk by. Didn’t seem legal though.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I found a dollar snag video. In case anyone is curious. Oh no! Read the article but don’t watch the video. It’s a woman in lingerie. Sorry to take your thread so far off subject. Oh wait, you did that.








‘It’s going to be a long slog’


BUNNINGS has hit a snag.




www.news.com.au


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Another term for a sausage or snag is mystery bag.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Farq I am giggling like a school girl 😂😂😂


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I found a dollar snag video. In case anyone is curious. Oh no! Read the article but don’t watch the video. It’s a woman in lingerie. Sorry to take your thread so far off subject. Oh wait, you did that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

@Dunkirk - check these snagdogs out 👍


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> This language offends me.
> 
> @Dunkirk - check these snagdogs out 👍
> 
> View attachment 566939


You got my post edited.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Knock it off kids


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> You got my post edited.


Edited for what? All I saw was an acronym.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

dogma13 said:


> Knock it off kids


Knock what off?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> Knock what off?


I missed it all.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Beautiful!


I just noticed your new avatar. That is one vicious looking puppy. Sharp teeth.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> I missed it all.


Phewf. Lucky. MAWL was flagrantly using PG rated acronyms and I got caught up in it by quoting her.

You best stay out of things.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I just noticed your new avatar. That is one vicious looking puppy. Sharp teeth.


Yea.. she wasn't too happy when I filed them.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> Phewf. Lucky. MAWL was flagrantly using PG rated acronyms and I got caught up in it by quoting her.
> 
> You best stay out of things.


I’m afraid I’m going to get into much more here the closer we get to the holidays. I’m used to being very busy this time of year and instead, I’m sitting here, it is cold outside and I’m bored.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Yea.. she wasn't too happy when I filed them.


You did? Is that a triplet or a Mal? I can’t tell...


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

It a Mal. Yea, used a grinder.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> It a Mal. Yea, used a grinder.


Darn, why?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

She's a little on the small side. I thought it would make her more effective.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I’m afraid I’m going to get into much more here the closer we get to the holidays. I’m used to being very busy this time of year and instead, I’m sitting here, it is cold outside and I’m bored.


Sounds like you need a road trip ... or a bottle of wine...


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> @Dunkirk - check these snagdogs out 👍
> 
> View attachment 566939


The snags on the left I'm guessing angus beef, and on the right, curry flavoured. And, I threw in some antipodean spelling.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Sounds like you need a road trip ... or a bottle of wine...


No vino, just a nice long vacation.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> No vino, just a nice long vacation.


Then a good brandy will do... where are you going where Covid-19 can't find you? Have you thought about New Zealand?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Then a good brandy will do... where are you going where Covid-19 can't find you? Have you thought about New Zealand?


I’m going to Australia to get a dollar snag. Maybe do a little surfing.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Well now you have connections there. Maybe you can get a hose winder for a souvenir.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Well now you have connections there. Maybe you can get a hose winder for a souvenir.


Yes, I could meet The Boss. It would have to go through customs. Is there a hose winder tariff?


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> I’m afraid I’m going to get into much more here the closer we get to the holidays. I’m used to being very busy this time of year and instead, I’m sitting here, it is cold outside and I’m bored.





Dunkirk said:


> The snags on the left I'm guessing angus beef, and on the right, curry flavoured. And, I threw in some antipodean spelling.


Actually, chorizo pork and chicken cafreal - which are Indian style, yes. Amazing stuff.



I meant to tag Dundog and tagged Dogdog instead. How on Earth so I fix my mistake.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

🐷


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Time for lights out now


----------

